
Startup says they've made an electric motor with 3x more torque - barefootford
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/linear-labs-electric-turbine-motor/
======
yummypaint
This is a very cool design. Their website text does a decent job explaining
how it works [https://www.linearlabsinc.com/why-our-
motor/](https://www.linearlabsinc.com/why-our-motor/) (skip about 1/3rd of the
way down to jump past the marketing fluff)

I hope they choose to license the shit out of this and dont try to prevent
people from duplicating it.

~~~
Accujack
If it turns out to be a successful motor, they will either license it or be
flooded with competitors with similar designs. The big secret of this new
motor is pretty much whether it can be successfully done... kind of like the
secret of making an atomic bomb wasn't much of a secret... only a question of
who would spend the time to make it work first.

The question remains whether it's practical or not. Did they have to do
anything engineering wise that will mean the motor is prone to problems? Does
it use normal bearings of some sort, and how hard are they to replace? How
much does it cost to manufacture compared to other motor types?

I'm all for improved electric motors, but it takes more than a good idea and a
press release.

